# excavator vs backhoe



## markw909 (Dec 11, 2009)

I own a kubota kx-121 and a skidloader and have kept prety busy. Busy enough that i will need to get more equip. Had a backhoe before and now I love this kubota. Does everyone need a backlhoe or can i get a bigger excavator and another skidloader and be efficient.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Get a 12k class mini ex and call it great. The day of TLB's is gone, IMO.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

Get a zero excavator, there's nothing like having that option of getting real tight to a structure & be able to swing within your tracks. Depending on the type of work you do should weigh heavily into your decision, but if you do mostly excavation you can't beat an excavator.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with getting a zero turn mini-ex but if you already have the KX-121 then why bother with another machine. A buddy of mine has that same machine and it is a far better peice of equipment then what i run. There is very little a backhoe can do that you cant do with that mini and that mini will do alot that a backhoe cant do. Also the mini can be towed by a 3/4 ton truck if the truck/trailer are set up properly. As far as getting a bigger mini-ex that is up to you as you know what you will be doing with it. I know my mini-ex will pick up rocks up to 2k lbs and pull a decent size stump. My buddies KX-121 will pick up decent size rocks but will dig stumps that mine wont even wiggle. I have seen him pull pine stumps 36" in diameter and hardwood stumps 24" in diameter with little effort .


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm not in the excavation sector, but I think that you are running the best of both worlds right now. As far as I can tell, the only thing an ex can't do like a TLB is move material distances with the bucket. If you have a dump truck though, that takes care of most situations. But you have the skid steer to do that. The only upside to owning a backhoe I can see is if you do a lot of street work on asphalt. A backhoe might also be more use in the winter if you use it for snow removal. But so is a skid steer.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Just to echo what everyone else said, the TLB is starting to become obsolete. However a lot of the decision needs to take into account the kind of work that you do...


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

my backhoe sits in the yard mostly, I have better loaders and diggers. But, it is a very useful tool and is nice to have around. I would sell it if I could get enough to buy another mini and skid.


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

you put a big mini ex and a comparable size track loader or skid loader together and youve got yourself the best of both worlds... i cant tell you how many times ive worked on developments with tlbs and my crew's been able to spin circles arround them using this combo, not to repeat what everyone has said but the tlb is deffinitley lossing ground in the market, the smaller equipment is much more versitle and can handle most if not all of the same tasks. Transportation is the same because on the same size trailer you would tow a backhoe the skid and mini ex can fit plus attachments and ground mats (plywood). Sounds like to me your on the right track with what youve got... shop arround and try a few differnt machines out, bobcat in my own oppinion is the best bet for both skid steers and mini ex's.


----------

